# Help with my two Maltese - Worried



## 148487 (Jan 18, 2021)

Help


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Have you ever heard of positive reinforcement training for dogs...well, yea.,it works a whole lot better than locking a dog in a closet because they misbehaved, as you say you do for punishment.
Maybe you should consider rehoming them before this escalates to something really bad and they are seriously hurt.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm curious as to what I missed here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

mss said:


> I'm curious as to what I missed here.


She deleted the thread!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

closing this thread


----------

